# Huarong, il cinese povero



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Dicembre 2016)

Dalle ultime notizie, pare che Huarong sia nella cordata di Sino Europe.
Chi è Huarong? Semplicemente la più grande società finanziaria della Cina, di proprietà dello Stato cinese e patrocinata dal Ministero delle Finanze. Ha il triplo del fatturato di Fininvest, ed asset per 120 miliardi di euro.
Huarong è più grande di Baidu ed Evergrande, giusto per favi capire ... 
Si occupa di acquisto e rivalutazione degli asset in difficoltà. Acquistano aziende in difficoltà (come il Milan), e le riportano in cima al mondo. Huarong è una diretta emanazione dello Stato Cinese.

Quindi si, con Huarong possiamo sognare ogni cosa.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie, pare che Huarong sia nella cordata di Sino Europe.



dove?


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie, pare che Huarong sia nella cordata di Sino Europe.
> Chi è Huarong? Semplicemente la più grande società finanziaria della Cina, di proprietà dello Stato cinese e patrocinata dal Ministero delle Finanze. Ha il triplo del fatturato di Fininvest, ed asset per 120 miliardi di euro.
> Huarong è più grande di Baidu ed Evergrande, giusto per favi capire ...
> Si occupa di acquisto e rivalutazione degli asset in difficoltà. Acquistano aziende in difficoltà (come il Milan), e le riportano in cima al mondo. Huarong è una diretta emanazione dello Stato Cinese.
> ...



non lo sa nessuno, fino a quando non usciranno i nomi su un comunicato serio, non quelli fuffa simil mr bee, non mi fido


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Dicembre 2016)

comunicati ufficiali oppure le chiacchiere stanno a zero


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2016)

Vogliamo i fatti


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

si vabbè ora dopo jack ma e robin li d'estate.......ping an ecc a novembre....ora inizia la fase di huarong....il tempo delle parole è finito


----------



## Reblanck (3 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> comunicati ufficiali oppure le chiacchiere stanno a zero



.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie, pare che Huarong sia nella cordata di Sino Europe.
> Chi è Huarong? Semplicemente la più grande società finanziaria della Cina, di proprietà dello Stato cinese e patrocinata dal Ministero delle Finanze. Ha il triplo del fatturato di Fininvest, ed asset per 120 miliardi di euro.
> Huarong è più grande di Baidu ed Evergrande, giusto per favi capire ...
> Si occupa di acquisto e rivalutazione degli asset in difficoltà. Acquistano aziende in difficoltà (come il Milan), e le riportano in cima al mondo. Huarong è una diretta emanazione dello Stato Cinese.
> ...


Premesso che sono d'accordo con chi aspetta il comunicato ufficiale...
Leggendo qua e la sul web sembra che questa ''Huarong'' sia specializzata nella ristrutturazione e rivalutazione di asset...quindi essendo un colosso del settore se veramente ha messo gli occhi sul Milan non credo abbia bisogno di entrare in una cordata...ma più semplicemente se lo ''pappa'' da sola...
E se le notizie di questi giorni sono reali è difficile conciliare i problemi burocratici con un governo che nascosto muove i fili dell'intera operazione...


----------



## sballotello (3 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> comunicati ufficiali oppure le chiacchiere stanno a zero



.


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono d'accordo con chi aspetta il comunicato ufficiale...
> Leggendo qua e la sul web sembra che questa ''Huarong'' sia specializzata nella ristrutturazione e rivalutazione di asset...quindi essendo un colosso del settore se veramente ha messo gli occhi sul Milan non credo abbia bisogno di entrare in una cordata...ma più semplicemente se lo ''pappa'' da sola...
> E se le notizie di questi giorni sono reali è difficile conciliare i problemi burocratici con un governo che nascosto muove i fili dell'intera operazione...



Stesso,tuo,pensiero...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Gennaio 2017)

Un bell'up ci sta bene


----------



## Coripra (4 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Vogliamo i fatti



Oh là,,, rieccoti


----------



## martinmilan (4 Gennaio 2017)

Ma sono una banca??


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma sono una banca??



No, gestiscono titoli e assets finanziari, e si concentrano sul rivalutare asset in difficoltà presi a prezzo di saldo per poi rivenderli.

In pratica prendono in mano società in difficoltà, le rilanciano e le rivendono ricavandone profitto.

Perfetto per il milan direi...


----------



## martinmilan (4 Gennaio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, gestiscono titoli e assets finanziari, e si concentrano sul rivalutare asset in difficoltà presi a prezzo di saldo per poi rivenderli.
> 
> In pratica prendono in mano società in difficoltà, le rilanciano e le rivendono ricavandone profitto.
> 
> Perfetto per il milan direi...



Quindi sono investitori veri e propri? no perchè in giro leggo solo che sono creditori e basta...mah..


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> comunicati ufficiali oppure le chiacchiere stanno a zero



ostia quando si spara un nome grosso ci vuole l ufficialità invece quando un giornalista qualunque parla di dubbi/se/ma chi lo sa/non esistono ecc...gli si da ragione a prescindere...che cosa strana l essere umano


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Proprio poveri sti cinesi

Era meglio Suning cit


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Gennaio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ostia quando si spara un nome grosso ci vuole l ufficialità invece quando un giornalista qualunque parla di dubbi/se/ma chi lo sa/non esistono ecc...gli si da ragione a prescindere...che cosa strana l essere umano



prendi quello sbagliato, non credo ad una parola sia dei giornalai pessimisti sia di quelli ottimisti. Lo dico da sempre, per me in questa faccenda nessuno sa nulla.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi sono investitori veri e propri? no perchè in giro leggo solo che sono creditori e basta...mah..



Ma creditori di che, di preciso? In che senso?


----------



## Casnop (5 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi sono investitori veri e propri? no perchè in giro leggo solo che sono creditori e basta...mah..


Huarong risana assets patrimoniali e finanziari attraverso una gestione diretta e partecipata, al 2015 ne aveva in pancia un controvalore di circa 118 miliardi di euro, e li rivende traendone un profitto. Non è un prestatore diretto di denaro.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> comunicati ufficiali oppure le chiacchiere stanno a zero



Fin quando Huarong non smentirà questa notizia io starei tranquillo....molto tranquillo


----------



## martinmilan (5 Gennaio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Fin quando Huarong non smentirà questa notizia io starei tranquillo....molto tranquillo



c è un documento ufficiale che vuoi che smentiscano?? gli hanno stanati


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> c è un documento ufficiale che vuoi che smentiscano?? gli hanno stanati



ci vuole poco a falsificare un documento, specialmente un foglio di carta volante con photoshop, se vuoi te ne posto uno con la mia firma al posto di quella presente.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ci vuole poco a falsificare un documento, specialmente un foglio di carta volante con photoshop, se vuoi te ne posto uno con la mia firma al posto di quella presente.



ci vuole poco anche a beccare denunce...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ci vuole poco a falsificare un documento, specialmente un foglio di carta volante con photoshop, se vuoi te ne posto uno con la mia firma al posto di quella presente.



Se vabè  allora tutto è opinabile.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vabè  allora tutto è opinabile.



gente, un foglio di carta può essere manomesso senza problemi. Quello che in ogni ambito professionale fa la differenza, è l'autorevolezza della fonte. Se questo documento fosse stato postato dalla società interessata, o se ci fosse putacaso una dichiarazione ufficiale allora le carte in tavola cambierebbero radicalmente. Poi sicuramente magari è vera e sono maligno io, però sapete, quando uno di mestiere fa l'avvocato penalista ed ha a che fare tutti i giorni con falsificazioni e truffe di ogni tipo, il pensiero viene naturale.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ci vuole poco a falsificare un documento, specialmente un foglio di carta volante con photoshop, se vuoi te ne posto uno con la mia firma al posto di quella presente.



Sè, ciao core.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ci vuole poco a falsificare un documento, specialmente un foglio di carta volante con photoshop, se vuoi te ne posto uno con la mia firma al posto di quella presente.



dai, si sono accorti della presenza di Huarong utenti/persone "comuni", neanche i giornalisti...se avessero voluto lanciare una bomba (farlocca) avrebbero falsificato qualche documento più "esplicito" o quantomeno fatto qualche chiamata ai giornali per dirgli di spulciare bene le carte


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sè, ciao core.



sorvolando sul tuo modo di fare sempre molto scostante con chi non la pensa come te (peraltro tipico della tua giovane età, oppure sintomatico di una saccenza suffragata da chissà quali conoscenze ed esperienze di vita passata), qui nessuno ha detto che sia falso, ho semplicemente detto di non bervi tutte le notizie di un fiato, perchè su internet gira tanta spazzatura. Non direi mai che questo documento sia falso, ma non metterei neanche la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che sia vero. Se poi voi vi bevete tutto senza farvi delle domande, peggio per voi, e beato chi vi incontra nella vita reale.

Ah, per inciso: sono il primo a sperare con tutto il cuore che questo documento sia autentico! però, come dicevo, io per lavoro mi occupo di queste cose, e vi assicuro che si vede di tutto, anche cose molto più complesse e strutturate.

PS: che il Milan sarà venduto a breve, non esiste il benchè minimo dubbio, è certo come la morte. Quello che contesto io è a CHI sarà venduto, perchè non è assolutamente chiaro, e potrebbe non esserlo mai, data la natura dell'operazione, che certamente per come è stata gestita ha prestato il fianco a molti dei suoi detrattori.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> sorvolando sul tuo modo di fare sempre molto scostante con chi non la pensa come te (peraltro tipico della tua giovane età, oppure sintomatico di una saccenza suffragata da chissà quali conoscenze ed esperienze di vita passata), qui nessuno ha detto che sia falso, ho semplicemente detto di non bervi tutte le notizie di un fiato, perchè su internet gira tanta spazzatura. Non direi mai che questo documento sia falso, ma non metterei neanche la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che sia vero. Se poi voi vi bevete tutto senza farvi delle domande, peggio per voi, e beato chi vi incontra nella vita reale.
> 
> Ah, per inciso: sono il primo a sperare con tutto il cuore che questo documento sia autentico! però, come dicevo, io per lavoro mi occupo di queste cose, e vi assicuro che si vede di tutto, anche cose molto più complesse e strutturate.
> 
> PS: che il Milan sarà venduto a breve, non esiste il benchè minimo dubbio, è certo come la morte. Quello che contesto io è a CHI sarà venduto, perchè non è assolutamente chiaro, e potrebbe non esserlo mai, data la natura dell'operazione, che certamente per come è stata gestita ha prestato il fianco a molti dei suoi detrattori.



Te vuoi avere ragione in ogni caso rigirandoti la frittata a tuo piacimento io sarei quello col modo di fare scostante?  Mi defilo dalla questione, guarda.. Hai ragione te.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Te vuoi avere ragione in ogni caso rigirandoti la frittata a tuo piacimento io sarei quello col modo di fare scostante?  Mi defilo dalla questione, guarda.. Hai ragione te.



quando le persone argomentano sensatamente le proprie risposte, ogni parere è certamente rispettabile. Rispondere come tu fai a tutti quelli che non la pensano come te non è invece argomentare. Ragazzo mio qui non è questione di chi ha ragione o meno, siamo su un forum, il cui scopo principale è discutere di notizie riguardanti la nostra passione. Se invece ritieni che solo quello che dici tu sia la verità, allora ti consiglio di aprire un blog in cui esponi il tuo pensiero e nessun altro può controbatterti.

Detto ciò non c'è alcun motivo di prendersela male, stavamo discutendo è normale che possiamo avere idee diverse no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2017)

Ma qua siamo allo psicodramma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2017)

I nervi fuori di pelle...
Il tempo stringe...
Il fegato duole


----------



## fra29 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Qualcuno mi può spiegare perché un super big come Huarong deve mettersi in un fondo con Yonghong Li? Non poteva rilevare da sola il club, ristrutturarlo e poi quotarlo?


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può spiegare perché un super big come Huarong deve mettersi in un fondo con Yonghong Li? Non poteva rilevare da sola il club, ristrutturarlo e poi quotarlo?



Ma perchè andare alla ricerca del pelo nell'uovo a tutti i costi? Che poi alla tua domanda potrebbero esserci risposte infinite e motivazioni che sicuramente nessuno all'interno di questo forum potrebbe capire e spiegare, sono cose troppo più grandi di noi


----------

